
Condemned To Google Hell - jcwentz
http://www.forbes.com/home/technology/2007/04/29/sanar-google-skyfacet-tech-cx_ag_0430googhell.html
======
jamesbritt
Google Hell is the worst fear of the untold numbers of companies that depend
on search results to keep their business visible online.

I.e., companies that do not offer much to distinguish themselves from dozens
of others just like them.

Is it not common sense by now that you do not base your business well-being on
what some other company happens to deem relevant or noteworthy?

------
ashu
There's more to this than meets the eye. Making it sound like this is Google's
fault is obviously stupid and I'm sure the folks at Forbes know that. This is
more of a give-Google-bad-press campaign by some incompetent media people.

------
Tichy
Does Google also send you to hell if you have paid Google for advertising your
site? At least if you pay for an ad, hopefully the spider would use it as some
sort of indicator?

------
yaacovtp
First there were DoS attacks and now we have the potential for spam farms to
link to one site sending it to google hell.

Yikes!

